# How many mice in a 72 L bin?



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi! I currently have 2 female mice but I'm wanting to add one more to make it a trio. My current set up is 26" x 18" which comes out to 468 square inches. Is 3 a good number for this bin? I've never had mice before and I don't want them to be over crowded. Also I currently have a 6.5" Kaytee Spinner. My mice aren't having any issues with it but I will probably upgrade it soon.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I use the same size tote as you and have kept six does in them without a problem, though I'm not sure exactly how many you could have in there. You'll be fine housing three does in your tub and I agree you should upgrade the wheel, not that you asked.  They usually like to run together and the bigger, the better anyway!


----------

